# Piano Solos



## Actor (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, I have just had a piano recital and I was wondering what opinions you classical music lovers have of it. It is me playing Soaring by Robert Schumann. Here is the link:






Thank you, Actor


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The acoustic of the room does not help, but taking that into account, your rendering runs almost three minutes, the more up-tempo recorded performances of the masters, three and a half or a bit more.

So, it sounds rushed, and a bit out of your hands, so to speak. A lot of the music is there, shaped rather well, but whether it was nerves, a choice, or a bit of both, so much more of what you played well could have come out that much better if you took a less rushed tempo. TIP: even if you are slightly under the usual tempo, if that is what has you sounding better, with a more constant forward momentum, fuller tone, and generally better under your control, do it!

This was a composite student recital, nerve-wracking for almost all, a rite of passage, which repeats, lol, and all the odder because you get up and play one piece, before, or in between, or last of all the students.

Next time, take one massive long deep breath, think also calmly and deeply about the kind of sound you want to make, and 'hear the tempo,' and only then -- start: that can feel like you are taking an infinity of 'dead time on stage,' where out front, really, it is but a few seconds, and nothing uncomfortable or odd for the audience.

Well done. Your nerves were very much a part of it but they did not win. I bet if you next time think of 'slower, and grander,' that still with nerves you will end up at closer to the expected tempo, and that much more of the musicality you do have in this piece (yes, it could be heard, though blurred will come out.

At the beginning, we also have to practice 'being in the recital.' That is something which gets very little time compared to the actual piano practice. 

Congratulations. Next time maybe you will feel the same, but not look quite so much like you're about to sweat bullets!


----------



## Actor (Jul 23, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the tips, I greatly appreciate it. 
-Sincerely, Actor



PetrB said:


> The acoustic of the room does not help, but taking that into account, your rendering runs almost three minutes, the more up-tempo recorded performances of the masters, three and a half or a bit more.
> 
> So, it sounds rushed, and a bit out of your hands, so to speak. A lot of the music is there, shaped rather well, but whether it was nerves, a choice, or a bit of both, so much more of what you played well could have come out that much better if you took a less rushed tempo. TIP: even if you are slightly under the usual tempo, if that is what has you sounding better, with a more constant forward momentum, fuller tone, and generally better under your control, do it!
> 
> ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Actor said:


> Thank you for the tips, I greatly appreciate it.
> -Sincerely, Actor


Of course you will (and should) continue. These recitals and similar experiences are harrowing, but in retrospect are speed bumps in the long run. Being in recitals requires the practice of being in recitals... unless it is a jury exam or a competition, do try and remember that, think most about how much you like the piece and would like people to hear it (at least that usually was helpful to me) and just rack up a number of similar playing situations until you become more comfortable within them... and to some degree (different for all) that will happen if you just continue to accumulate a number of exposures to these occasions under your belt.

Wait until there are a handful more behind you in some relatively near future, _and then watch / listen to this tape again,_ lol.

Best regards.


----------

